
The website every Influencer needs - sefinciuc
We present to you the rough draft of our startup, MAVIO. A personal website every influencer can get to create a community &amp; monetise their brand. The core of it is designed on growth, and to express your true character using MAVIO apps like Newsletter, Products, Blog Posts.<p>It’s still in a severe beta, but you can get your personal website now and use it instantly: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mavio.co<p>We know your time is priceless, but if you have any spare minutes we’ll appreciate any feedback from you.
======
yufacoly
Awesome idea and gorgeous design! Keep up the good work

~~~
sefinciuc
Thanks mate! much appreciated

~~~
mtmail
Oh come on. 2 minutes after submitting the page a brand new account praises
you?

~~~
chatmasta
Seriously... I understand the desire to "growth hack" HN, and I respect it
somewhat, but if you're going to be this blatant about it, don't let the door
hit you on the way out.

